# Incra miter gauge very good, but it takes a bit of work



## recycle1943

I always cringed every time someone would pick up a mitered box. I always got kind remarks but I knew they were just being polite.
THEN, like you, I bought the Incra 1000HD but my miters went to hell, should have read the instructions first.
Since I got it dialed in, I almost challange people to inspect the miters because I know that they are now correct.
I also have the LS Incra fence for my Unisaw and on my router table. Great products and great people to deal with.


----------



## timbertailor

What a great upgrade. Congratulations!

Nothing like being able to cut miters on the table saw, and not skip a beat. You are going to love using it and wonder how you did without it for so long.

Now, where to store it when not in use?


----------



## Ocelot

I finally pulled the trigger on one of these too - same Rockler sale. Set it up last night, but didn't have time to cut anything yet.

-Paul


----------



## longgone

*Great choice…*
It is by far the best miter gauge on the market. I have one for my table saw that I have used to make hundreds of mitered boxes and it is always dead on accurate. I also have one that I use in the slot of my router table.


----------



## RogerBean

I'm in with Greg here, and agree that I think this is the best miter gauge on the market. I still usually go to my fixture on the disk sander to finalize my miters, as there are still variables with the blade, etc. but this is my go-to miter gauge (of the several I have). Current on line sale at Rockler for $119 is probably the best deal anyone will ever get. My shop is a real-time testimonial to Incra products. I'm obviously a fan.
Roger


----------



## TheFridge

Have one and love it. Just wish I got it for 119$.


----------



## CharlesA

Greg and Roger, 
How would you compare your use of the Incra in comparison to your experience using the Osborne?


----------



## RogerBean

CharlesA: I have an Osborne. I think the Osborne is particularly well suited to heavier work; like for a working carpenter or cabinetmaker. It is rock solid. It offers many fewer choices than the Incra, but is a good solid gauge. The Incra though, tends to be the one I have on the saw at all times. But then, I mostly do boxes and a bit of period furniture. The precision is comforting. Just feels good. I have nothing really bad to say about the Osborne. I find myself hard-pressed to give you a really clear reason for my preference. But I almost always grab the Incra.
Roger


----------



## ic3ss

Brad,

The miter gauge has been on the bench because I usually keep the sled on the saw. I've not figured out where to keep it yet, like most of us storage in my garage/shop is at a premium.

Wayne


----------



## CharlesA

Storage: this may or may not work wit the Incra. With my Osborne, I attached an eye bolt and a hook to the side of the contractor saw, and hang it there. I had been frustrated for a long time on where to store it.

Roger, thanks for the comparison. I really like my Osborne, but I've never used an Incra. Your description sounds fair, and confirms that I probably made the right choice with the Osborne given how I use it.


----------



## jacquesr

I too had to play with it to get it properly set-up.
Will have to start over again once I get my 36-2745 in two weeks.
Thanks for the review


----------



## Lsmart

I used brass shim stock from lee valley to square the fence… it has been true for 5 years now.


----------



## dschlic1

To store accessories for my table saw, I placed some 1/4" studs into the sides of the saw. I hang everything from these studs including the Incra 100HD. The 1/4" stud will go through the curved slot in the miter gauge.


----------



## paxorion

I got mine during the last Rockler sale and love it.


----------



## longgone

CharlesA…I had an Osborne EB3 miter gauge and it was a very fine and sturdy made tool. I ended up selling it on Craigslist primarily because I liked the ability of the Incra to adjust at extreme precise repeatable angles that were hard to do with the Osborne. I really liked the fraction of a degree precision adjustability of the Incra.

As far as storage goes, I have a cabinet attached to my right side wing of the table saw and it makes storage of the Incra and other goodies convenient and easy. I keep it right inside the left cabinet door.


----------



## blackcherry

I've been a Incra fan since the early 80's and own three models two for the table saw one with a sled the other without, set up for the right side miter slot and a small one for my band saw. The last two I pick up off CL for a song. Great gauges worthy of any shop…BC


----------



## ic3ss

Greg,

I really like your saw setup, it would make storing about any TS tool simple. I'm not quite that far developed as far as a shop, I have to share garage space with a car so my tools are all mobile. I'll figure something out. Very nice shop.

Wayne


----------



## stefang

Great review. I wish I could use all these great aftermarket accessories, but I have a Belgian machine that is quite different from the machines sold in the States, so nothing fits.


----------



## restless

Bought one a few months back, happy birthday Me. Now even the wife wants to use the table saw. Something that always scared her. If she couldnt cut it on her dewalt scroller, I had to do it. It is very well crafted this coming from a former machinist. Worth every penny


----------



## jtm

Thanks for the review.

The only problem now is that you've effectively cost me $119.99.

I was on the fence about this and had already forgot it was on sale this month at Rockler.

So tomorrow I'll be stopping there on my way home from work to pick one up.

Then I'm going to make a 20 segment ring just because I can.


----------



## Chocdog

Mine came in the other day. I been looking an upgrade from my V27. Started to set it up tonight but ran out of time. Can't wait to use it. It is good to here the positive comments about it and I also got mine on sale. Let the saw dust fly!


----------



## rawdawgs50

I had the same if not very similar incra guage about 8 years ago or so. It was great at first and I loved it. But it had some set backs that made me decide to sell it. It became sloppy after regular usage. The Achilles heel was the white plastic bushing in the middle that you tighten down the handle on. I replaced it a couple times after usage then moved on. Was not worth me having to always double check it after a period of time.

They may have since fixed this issue, hopefully, but if not check to make sure your bushing stays true and has no sign of deflection otherwise it will introduce play. Incra is a great company and I have also owned their big fence setup. That was sold as well after a few years of messing with adjustments.

Hopefully things are better now, I really liked their ingenuity.


----------



## Firewood

I've had the 100HD for a while now and there is no comparison to the POS miter guage that came with my hand-me-down saw (also a POS). Here is how I store mine when not in use..










Mike


----------

